
Mozilla showed me what the interwebs look like and now I have mad CoW disease - 12bytes
https://12bytes.org/15518/mozilla-showed-me-what-the-interwebs-look-like-and-now-i-have-mad-cow-disease
======
bryanrasmussen
when I read something like this it makes me happy that I don't use any addons,
because evidently the removal of them is highly traumatic.

------
ec109685
Unfortunate for this poor person that he had to join the rest of the plebes
(for a day) in helping to pay for the pristine Internet he holds so dear.

~~~
visarga
'Helping to pay' stands for 'eating shit from websites and ad publishers'?
Visual garbage, hostile presentation, unwarranted tracking and security
vulnerabilities.

